# 4H archery



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

My nephew & I have been asked to run the local 4H archery club. They have not had an archery club for a couple of years. I have never coached 4H. I was wondering what is involved as I have not yet had a chance to meet with the 4H people yet. 
I am a Level 2 instructor.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Well in Texas there was another "instructors class" we needed to take and another background check. There was also an abundance of paperwork. At least it was in Nueces County. We actually quit the 4H but the class has been going strong for 4 years. We started a JOAD last year.


----------

